# Axolotl help



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

The missus has asked me to post a question. One of her axolotls seems to be staying in one spot and also not eating as much if anything any suggestions into why 

2.2.0 Bearded Dragons - Big B, Stumpy, Wizard, Whitebeard
1.0.0 Royal Python - Shaun
1.0.0 Yemen Chameleon - Charlie
1.1.0 Crested Geckos - Spots, Stripes
1.0.0 Desert Horned Lizard - Norman
0.0.1 Razorback Musk Turtle - Gilbert


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

leponi said:


> The missus has asked me to post a question. One of her axolotls seems to be staying in one spot and also not eating as much if anything any suggestions into why
> 
> could be anything - what about water temperature - is it too warm?


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

sharpstrain said:


> leponi;
> could be anything - what about water temperature - is it too warm?[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

whats on the bottom of the tank? sand, gravel etc?


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

What Substrate are you using? What are your water parameters (Ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, PH, temp)? What do you feed them? Whats your filter, whats its flow like? How often do you do water changes and do you use declorinator? Think that covers all the bases XD


----------



## Moley165 (Sep 27, 2010)

how large is the axy in comparison to the others if it is the smallest of the 3 i would suggest removal into own tank and feed it up before it becomes the subject of predation.


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> whats on the bottom of the tank? sand, gravel etc?


Large pebbles bigger then their heads


2.2.0 Bearded Dragons - Big B, Stumpy, Wizard, Whitebeard
1.0.0 Royal Python - Shaun
1.0.0 Yemen Chameleon - Charlie
1.1.0 Crested Geckos - Spots, Stripes
1.0.0 Desert Horned Lizard - Norman
0.0.1 Razorback Musk Turtle - Gilbert


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

bash_on_recce said:


> What Substrate are you using? What are your water parameters (Ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, PH, temp)? What do you feed them? Whats your filter, whats its flow like? How often do you do water changes and do you use declorinator? Think that covers all the bases XD


Need to ask the missus all that let u know soon 


2.2.0 Bearded Dragons - Big B, Stumpy, Wizard, Whitebeard
1.0.0 Royal Python - Shaun
1.0.0 Yemen Chameleon - Charlie
1.1.0 Crested Geckos - Spots, Stripes
1.0.0 Desert Horned Lizard - Norman
0.0.1 Razorback Musk Turtle - Gilbert


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

Moley165 said:


> how large is the axy in comparison to the others if it is the smallest of the 3 i would suggest removal into own tank and feed it up before it becomes the subject of predation.


It's in the middle of the 3 largest is 11" smallest is 7" and the ill one is 9" 


2.2.0 Bearded Dragons - Big B, Stumpy, Wizard, Whitebeard
1.0.0 Royal Python - Shaun
1.0.0 Yemen Chameleon - Charlie
1.1.0 Crested Geckos - Spots, Stripes
1.0.0 Desert Horned Lizard - Norman
0.0.1 Razorback Musk Turtle - Gilbert


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

Axolotls eat every day when they are growing, as they mature they eat a lot less regularly. The fact that it is stationary may not be an indication any thing is wrong, it might just be content and chilling out. However it is still a good idea to follow previous posts advice and giveyour water parameters so they can be checked out. It would also be advisable to remove the seven inch axy from the tank as the eleven inch one is capable of eating it or at least trying to do so and damaging it.


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi everyone today I found this on the axolotl it's a lump on his head any ideas what it is and what to do 











2.2.0 Bearded Dragons - Big B, Stumpy, Wizard, Whitebeard
1.0.0 Royal Python - Shaun
1.0.0 Yemen Chameleon - Charlie
1.1.0 Crested Geckos - Spots, Stripes
1.0.0 Desert Horned Lizard - Norman
0.0.1 Razorback Musk Turtle - Gilbert


----------



## CreepyCrawler (Jul 11, 2010)

How large is the tank? The issues with eatting could be stress from over crowding and the bump from bashing its head trying to get away or conflict. Barring that it could either be a spot which will go in its own time, symptoms of organ failure or parasites.


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

leponi said:


> Hi everyone today I found this on the axolotl it's a lump on his head any ideas what it is and what to do
> 
> image
> 
> ...


----------



## Empress_daemon (Mar 11, 2011)

Might not be anything! My axolotl's tank was perfect nothing wrong with it at all and it didnt eat for 4 months then suddenly started eating!


----------



## dippyme11 (Sep 12, 2011)

*bored x*

my axolotl did the same and it was down to boredom... we changed the background of the tank and moved the cave and he soon perked up. hope this helps x


----------

